# In Loving Memory of My Betta College Buddy



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

When I went to college, I had a hard time adjusting. I only had a few friends and stayed in my apartment bored, but when my mother gave me my male betta fish to liven up my apartment, things got better. 

He was a blue, crowntail betta who was very smart and entertaining. I named him after a popular Biblical figure and I kept him in a Betta bowl with a water conditioner, fed him twice a day, changed the water regularly and got him a leaf hammock. 

When I went home for the holidays, I would transport my betta in a little cup and take him with me on the train, then when I got home I'd put him in a spare bowl that I had.

It seems silly, but I really got attached to the little guy. He would swim back and forth and whenever I came up to his bowl, he would swim to the glass and look at me. He'd follow my finger back and forth and he made beautiful bubble nests.

I had him for 2 years before he died at my parents house over a Thanksgiving break. 

RIP to my little college buddy. My first ever Betta fish and a truly unique fish!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

So sorry JJ.

You did a great job taking care of him to have him so long.


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry buddy.


----------



## dormbettafishery (Jan 12, 2013)

Awwee, I feel ya there. Sorry for your loss. My little college buddy just passed this morning. I had her for a year in a half. Found her cuddled in-between the plant leaves this morning. I had done exactly what you did: water changes, feeding, transportation...etc. The day before she was chipper and swimming around, but at the end of the day she was sinking to the bottom of the tank. I stayed up a little while to spend some time with her before I went to sleep. (Her tank's right next to my bed.) I knew it was coming...had seen the signs before...

On a cheerier note,
They are an absolute joy to have in college. Some people say fish are just fish, but they really do have their own individual personalities. It's not silly at all.


----------



## JJChocolate88 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you for the condolences konstagirl

dormfish,

I am sorry you lost your fish this morning. I agree they do have their own personalities. it reminds you that fish are living creatures too and not just decor to enhance the environment.


----------

